# Pictures for Angie.....hand crank machine



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

This was my Grannie's machine for many years. Then she "upgraded" to a zig zag machine that had plastic gears. This one sat in her house unused for years then in my house for years. The wiring going inside the motor was just dry rotted and so this is what I did to it. Now it will either go in the treadle table or be used with the handcrank. It goes with me to TOGA every year. And the next one I fell in love with the decals. It will handcrank or treadle also.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice.

I hope maybe some other will post some machines they have. Love the sewing eye candy.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

these are all in a museum but still nice eye candy!
http://smg.beta.photobucket.com/user/ginnie5/library/TOGA 2011


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

I don't have a picture of mine at the moment. It's not a hand crank but could be converted to easily. Mine is a 1901 Singer Model 27 treadle with the Sphinx decals on it. Hubby bought it for me recently for $65. I have to get a belt, a shuttle, and bobbin for it before I can use it but the everything seems to turn smoothly on it from the wheel, needle, treadle, etc. I am patiently waiting for funds to by the pieces I need for it. I found them on ebay from the same person's store. 

It looks like this one:


http://pinterest.com/pin/89509111314009136/


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

LWMSAVON, that was my first treadle and I love sewing on it! Not sure who you're looking at on Ebay but i can personally recommend Stitchesintime. She's great to deal with and knows her machines.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

ginnie5 said:


> LWMSAVON, that was my first treadle and I love sewing on it! Not sure who you're looking at on Ebay but i can personally recommend Stitchesintime. She's great to deal with and knows her machines.



Thank you! I'll check her out. I was looking at Sharp Sewing Supplies as they have all three pieces I need for the machine.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

LWMSAVON said:


> Thank you! I'll check her out. I was looking at Sharp Sewing Supplies as they have all three pieces I need for the machine.


here's a link to her page
http://myworld.ebay.com/stitchesintime/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754
if she doesn't have it on ebay you can just tell her what you need.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

ginnie5 said:


> here's a link to her page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here's mine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ruby - that's so pretty. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Angie, it sure came in handy when my Janome was in the shop. I was using it with the elect. motor but the belt broke. So I put the leather treadle belt on and didn't miss a beat.


----------

